# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Dennis's Party at the Normandie

## tim

Many thanks to Dennis for an excellent event tonight at the Normandie!   The lively crowd was well fed and lubricated by the hardworking staff.  It was terrific seeing so many old friends and meeting newcomers.  I know there were cameras in the group, and I'm looking forward to seeing the photos.

----------


## JEK

His prose is only exceeded by his hospitality.

----------


## amyb

Received a warm welcome and lots of squeals and hugs as the night unfolded. What a lovely event. Thank you Dennis and Eula and the Normandie team.

----------


## lloyd

What a wonderful evening! Thanks very much
L and P

----------


## carmen

What a lovely night, thanks so much, lovely place, great hospitality,nice to see everyone in Paradise.

----------


## didier

great party, I will be posting a few pics here and there today, so keep coming back to see the new ones.  if anyone wants me to send them a photo, pm your email address

----------


## didier



----------


## didier



----------


## didier



----------


## didier



----------


## andynap

Nice looking group. Sorry we missed it.

----------


## didier



----------


## didier



----------


## KevinS

Lots of familiar faces!

----------


## phil62

Wonderful party last night at the Normandie. Thank you Dennis, Eula, and the entire crew. Here are a, few more pictures.

Clockwise from top left; Dennis and Amy, Dennis and Island President Bruno Magras, Josh and Hellie, Ken and Mary, Lloyd and Pat, Rosita et moi.




Phil

----------


## JoshA

A fun party. Thank you, Dennis!

----------


## Rich and Sue

A wonderful party, thanks to our wonderful hosts.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks for the names Phil!   I was hoping someone would do that

----------


## Reed

I lovely evening and a most gracious host.kr

----------


## stbartslover

Thanks Diana for the nice photo posting.
The efforts of my Buddy Dennis and Wendy Carlton really show at this jewel.

Our regular Feb Guest Bill Dausch snapped by his wife Liz with the host.
His comment "Jeff you're right---the best guy".

----------


## Keith and Alyson

Dennis great time and a great place! It was fun for us to meet a bunch of new people on the island.  Keith and Alyson

----------


## soyabeans

"sorry we missed the party"  maybe next year

----------


## GramChop

> Wonderful party last night at the Normandie. Thank you Dennis, Eula, and the entire crew. Here are a, few more pictures.
> 
> Clockwise from top left; Dennis and Amy, Dennis and Island President Bruno Magras, Josh and Hellie, Ken and Mary, Lloyd and Pat, Rosita et moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil



A lovely group of party animals, indeed.  The smiles speak volumes!!  Thanks for the collage, Big Guy!

----------


## drrows

Impeccable host ! Great food libations fiends old an new. Many thanks

----------


## marybeth

Super pics of what looks like a wonderful event.  Glad everyone had a great time! 

mb

----------


## elgreaux

Thanks to Dennis who is always such a wonderful host!

----------


## julianne

Dennis is an extraordinary host. It was a wonderful party---so many smiling faces of the February folks, excellent food and liquid refreshments! Thank you, Dennis, and your hospitality team for a memorable evening.

----------


## SB HONEY

Thanks for posting all the happy pics.  So many smiles and champagne glasses really makes me wish that we could have been there.  Hopefully there might be another gathering for the Bucket Race as it always so nice to see and meet forum members.

----------


## carmen

for josh, and Amy and rosita a picture of the birds on gouvernor. Looked it up, the are Brown Boobies and there is a congress of them feeding there the last week.

----------


## carmen

A picture of their graceful dive.

----------


## amyb

Carmen, Thank you for getting these photos on line. Have not seen said brown booby, but will be on the lookout. So nice meeting you at the forum meet up at the Normandie.

----------


## JoshA

I also have never seen the bird with the blue beak on the island. I have seen brown boobies fishing on St John but they did not have a blue beak. Thanks, Carmen.

----------


## carmen

You are welcome. Thanks for your help.

----------


## Suzanne

Wonderful party!  Thanks Dennis!
Noel and Joel

----------


## JoshA

BTW, I did see the brown boobies fishing at Gouverneur today. Not sure they are the same bird as the blue-faced ones but I saw those too along with some terns.

I also saw some pink boobies on the sand in the process of becoming brown boobies.

----------


## amyb

Good eye!

----------


## Rascal

Looks like a nice party, but as a sailor I couldn't help but notice the gentleman
wearing a "sailing-type" shirt with the latitude and longitude displayed in really large
letters that also says "St. Barth" on it.  It also says:
North 17 degrees (don't know where my degrees symbol is) and 54 minutes
*East* 62 degrees 49 minutes.

Well I'm afraid, if I am correct, that Lat. & Long. is somewhere east of Africa
in the Indian Ocean! Not St. Barths!   I've seen similar mistakes on shirts in the U.S., and different islands, etc.
Shirt sellers should check themselves out for accuracy.

The correct Lat. & Long. for St. Barth would be more like:
North 17 degrees
*WEST* 62 degrees

:)

----------


## carmen

Touche'

----------


## LindaP

Right you are , Rascal !

----------


## JEK

+1

----------


## LindaP

Oops, looks like I will have to correct my "minutes"....nice imon.....here's another...

----------


## JEK

The difference!

----------


## lloyd

John
i have an Ascony that reads 17:53 X 60:50
Where's that?
PS- having recently been to Madagascar,will have to tell our friend that it appears that roughly  is where the makers of his shirt have placed the island.

----------


## MIke R

figures it would be Ralph....LOL

----------


## JEK

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/60th_meridian_west

----------


## andynap

> figures it would be Ralph....LOL



Yes but Ralph doesn't care I bet

----------


## MIke R

> Yes but Ralph doesn't care I bet




oh I'm sure he doesnt.....

----------


## KevinS

Lloyd, it's ENE of Barbuda.

----------

